# Smoke Screen



## lambertpix (Aug 27, 2014)

Smoke Screen by lambertpix, on Flickr


It's possible I've been looking at 1X too long, but I really liked the simplicity of this shot -- there's obviously a lot left to the imagination, but there's enough of a car in there to see what's going on, and I loved all the tire "clag" and debris kicked up as the car caught the dirt.

Does it do anything for anyone else?

This is the Michael Shank Racing Ford Riley prototype at turn 6, Road America, in case anyone's wondering.


----------



## CameraClicker (Aug 27, 2014)

Not for me, sorry.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 27, 2014)

I don't think there's quite enough visible car for this to really work unless you were there.


----------



## SnappingShark (Aug 27, 2014)

Not at all interesting to me.
I don't like cars - so I didn't enjoy hunting for one 

If there was more car visible, as Tirediron says, it may have been easier to enjoy for me.


----------



## lambertpix (Aug 27, 2014)

Well, I guess that's getting to be a consensus, then.  ;-)

In case you were wondering what the rest of the car looks like, here's a plain ol' all-four-wheels-on-the-ground shot of the car:



IMG_1652.jpg by lambertpix, on Flickr


----------



## pthrift (Aug 27, 2014)

I must say it must have been the experience for you on that first shot--which is a great thing also, sometimes I feel like we should all get away from taking that perfect shot and just shoot a memory. 


the 2nd shot however- is awesome.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 27, 2014)

The second one's more like it! lol I like the idea of the first one, but I wouldn't have known what was in that fog if you hadn't told us. Maybe waiting for it to clear a little, or another time and set of circumstances. I've found sometimes shooting sports ends up being a good bit of waiting and watching for things to come together for the moment you wait for.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 27, 2014)

Maybe as part of a triptych?


----------



## lambertpix (Aug 27, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> The second one's more like it! lol I like the idea of the first one, but I wouldn't have known what was in that fog if you hadn't told us. Maybe waiting for it to clear a little, or another time and set of circumstances. I've found sometimes shooting sports ends up being a good bit of waiting and watching for things to come together for the moment you wait for.



Thanks -- I've actually got one a fraction of a second later, and the car's slightly more visible, but there isn't anywhere near the debris in the air, which is what caught my eye in the original.  I've got scads of photos like the second one -- some with a whole lot more brake glow than that, which is what I was shooting for on that shot.

Maybe the lack of context is hurting in this case -- I can't *not* see the car because I know it's there, but I can see where it might not be clear without that "hint".

Thanks for the feedback, everyone.


----------



## lambertpix (Aug 27, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Maybe as part of a triptych?



Yeah, that's exactly where I was leaning.  I'd have to either find a couple more that would look good in B&W or go back to the color version of this one, but I think that's the right direction.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 27, 2014)

color version?


----------



## Msteelio91 (Aug 27, 2014)

I actually like the first one quite a bit. I this is a pretty awesome shot of a crazy moment on the pavement. 

This view is something you would only see for a split second, probably just as long as the camera's shutter was open, before you blast through the smoke yourself and back into the fresh air. Lungs filled with the scent of burning rubber and maybe sand as it pours through the open windows and vents of your cabin, just enough for a single breath before fresh air takes it's place again and the moment is forgotten. 

Those moments where you see less are the moments where you notice other things more, the smells of exhaust and tires, the sound of the engine. This picture makes me think of that.


----------



## lambertpix (Aug 27, 2014)

Braineack said:


> color version?





Smoke Screen by lambertpix, on Flickr


----------



## lambertpix (Aug 27, 2014)

Msteelio91 said:


> I actually like the first one quite a bit. I this is a pretty awesome shot of a crazy moment on the pavement.
> 
> This view is something you would only see for a split second, probably just as long as the camera's shutter was open, before you blast through the smoke yourself and back into the fresh air. Lungs filled with the scent of burning rubber and maybe sand as it pours through the open windows and vents of your cabin, just enough for a single breath before fresh air takes it's place again and the moment is forgotten.
> 
> Those moments where you see less are the moments where you notice other things more, the smells of exhaust and tires, the sound of the engine. This picture makes me think of that.



Thanks.  Yeah, I got some other shots I liked from the same vantage point (a couple below), but this one was sort of different just because it was more about the cloud of dust & debris than the actual car.  I thought it was a small miracle the camera found *anything* to focus on.  I guess I liked it in part because it's one of the few shots where the mood is completely anonymous -- I had to take a couple minutes just to figure out which car it was.



EDGE by lambertpix, on Flickr



IMG_1305.jpg by lambertpix, on Flickr



IMG_0198.jpg by lambertpix, on Flickr


----------



## Msteelio91 (Aug 27, 2014)

Great stuff man. I'm looking for a track near me to photograph, need to do some research.


----------



## lambertpix (Aug 27, 2014)

Msteelio91 said:


> Great stuff man. I'm looking for a track near me to photograph, need to do some research.



Thanks.  Are you anywhere near VIR?  I've heard really good things about that track.  Lime Rock, too, though that's starting to get to be a good drive, I think, and there's always the Petit Le Mans at Road Atlanta -- that one's on my bucket list.


----------



## mmaria (Aug 27, 2014)

well... I actually like the first picture


----------



## Msteelio91 (Aug 27, 2014)

lambertpix said:


> Msteelio91 said:
> 
> 
> > Great stuff man. I'm looking for a track near me to photograph, need to do some research.
> ...



Sadly no, VIR is 5+ hours south, and Lime Rock is even farther but north. I'm in a deadzone for tracks


----------



## pthrift (Aug 27, 2014)

I live 15 mins from VIR. If you're interested in this style of photos vir is an amazing track. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4. probably at work.


----------



## lambertpix (Aug 29, 2014)

Just in case anyone wants to see more from Road America, I just posted a writeup from the weekend on my website -- lots more photos, too.



IMG_9974.jpg by lambertpix, on Flickr


----------



## pdq5oh (Aug 31, 2014)

Read your writeup, and looked at the pics. Very nice. I'm bummed the Tudor Series won't be at Mid Ohio again next year. The short sprint races of the World Challenge just aren't the same; no real strategy necessary. Just fly for 50 min. Guess I'll have to travel.


----------

